# How many bass for one bed?



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

I had golf league last nite and as we were waiting to tee off some guys pointed out the fish that were right on shore. I was amazed at four bass all between 3and 5 lbs all guarding the same bed, I was ready to drop my clubs and get my pole out of my truck, I need a snoopy pole or something I can hide in my bag. There was actually one bass directly on top of the bed and three others about a foot or two on the outside of the bed. I this normal or what? I've never seen more than one bass on a bed at a time.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I would say, 1 female getting ready to drop her eggs and 3 males getting ready fertilize them.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My son and I were fishing a pond this morning where the bass are on the beds or awful close anyway, its really something to see a bass swirl at a bluegill or crappie thats being reeled in, first time I seen it I stared in shock for 5 minutes, its not quite so bad now but its still a heck of a sight.


----------

